
Canadian firms can’t use social media to report key information, CSA rules - yuhong
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/social-media-cant-be-first-stop-when-canadian-companies-release-big-news-regulators/article34247700/
======
yuhong
I have been thinking about the GitLab IPO for a while now, though fortunately
the US SEC don't take the same position.

